# Favorite mono for distance????



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

What is your favorite mono to use with your conventional reels for distance?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

For fishing or on the field of grass?


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

fishing


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

suffix tritanium 17# on all my big reels, 525 mag, sha 20, Avet SX etc...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

tri on my bigger stuff

and i been using sakuma 11# nite crystal on my 5k metal throwing setup, and i cant believe how much i like this mono...been throwing braid, but im liking this mono for metal WAY better



Jesse


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Conventionals

Sufix Tri Plus 17# for fishing for larger fish (drum, dogfish, etc), Tri Plus 14# for whiting and pomps.

Ande or Penn 25# for anchor rods.

Spinners

35# Sufix Performance Braid with a mono shocker.

Evan


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

ande and tri for everything, fishing and feild


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Sufix tri +, BBG shocker


----------

